# Excalibur 17 Jewel Incabloc Watch



## davesatan (Aug 19, 2007)

picked up a watch with the above on it

says swiss made on the dial

stainless steel back

no 51048

not keeping very good time

whats it worth and is it worth fixing

cheers dave


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

whats it worth >not a lot

is it worth fixing >depends how much you like it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Our own Stan has a mighty fine Excalibur


----------



## davesatan (Aug 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Our own Stan has a mighty fine Excalibur


looks similar to mine but mine has numbers

could i fix the bad time keeping myself


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

how "bad" is it? If it's more than about a minute a day you won't get it right by regulating, it will need a service.


----------



## davesatan (Aug 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> how "bad" is it? If it's more than about a minute a day you won't get it right by regulating, it will need a service.


not really sure not been wound in years could i service it myself ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

not unless your very good with tiny things. Think Mecanno scaled down by a factor of 10.


----------



## davesatan (Aug 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> not unless your very good with tiny things. Think Mecanno scaled down by a factor of 10.


gained 10 minutes in two hours


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

davesatan said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > not unless your very good with tiny things. Think Mecanno scaled down by a factor of 10.
> ...












If the case isn't all st steel I wouldn't bother with it with time keeping like that.

I'd think differently if the watch had family connections/sentimental value, but otherwise dont spend any money on it


----------

